# Unlocked Door anti Lockout?



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

So After reading the owner's manual, it seems the unlocked door anti lock out, re-opens your drivers door when activated. That way if you lock your keys in and lock the door from inside the car and go to close the door, it re-opens instead? Am I reading this correct?

Secondly, it disables the delayed door locks. What's that do?

thanks,


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> So After reading the owner's manual, it seems the unlocked door anti lock out, re-opens your drivers door when activated. That way if you lock your keys in and lock the door from inside the car and go to close the door, it re-opens instead? Am I reading this correct?
> 
> Secondly, it disables the delayed door locks. What's that do?
> 
> thanks,


I am interested in the part when you say the doors lock themselves after a little while, because sometimes i forget to lock my doors!


----------

